# Sports Jersey Sponsorship Transfers



## quesoalto (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm hooked in with a little league and I've been adding sponsorship names over numbers on the backs of their jerseys. I usually get about 15-20 teams and each has a different sponsor. I've been using TransferExpress up to this point. The price isn't horrible but having to cut the gangsheet is time consuming. I've also used my cutter and vinyl for a team when I forgot to order a transfer and had to rush it. Weeding for 20 teams would be a nightmare. I'm just curious if anyone had a more time efficient way that they're doing this. Looking to cut time and perhaps maximize profits if possible.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatranz has an option for their ganged transfers where they will cut them for you. I believe it's 30 cents a page and I assume they would only cut straight lines, but I could be wrong.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

F&M 15 cent transfers may be an option. for cutting we have a table top hand cutter that you can get from Marco Awards. Normally used for cutting metal plates for awards.


----------



## quesoalto (Mar 1, 2018)

binki said:


> F&M 15 cent transfers may be an option. for cutting we have a table top hand cutter that you can get from Marco Awards. Normally used for cutting metal plates for awards.


The issue with the $15 transfers is you can't gang them, and each team has a different sponsor. The set up fees might make it tough price-wise. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

quesoalto said:


> The issue with the $15 transfers is you can't gang them, and each team has a different sponsor. The set up fees might make it tough price-wise. Thanks for the reply.


Don't you have one sponsor per team where the $40 setup is spread out? After all, what do they want, free printing? They are giving you shirts that a pre printed and someone made a profit and now you are a charity case? If that is the case I would say get the entire deal or walk them, JMO.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You just have to do the math and see what works best. The smaller the logo the better option a ganged transfer would be.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I do tons of youth sports. F&M $.15 transfer for the front in white on all different darker color shirts. Only for basketball we have to do some white and some navy prints just because there are so many more team since its fewer kids per team. F&M stock 6” numbers.
I do the sponsor in white thermosflex vinyl. Matches f&m’s transfer perfectly even “sheen or finish”. Do the sponsors 1.5” tall.

It takes longer to weed all the sponsors than to print the shirts. Still most cost effective way to do it by far over any transfer options.
If you hate weeding that much than hire some college kid to do it for you. I pay kids $10 an hour to weed vinyl and its still way cheaper than any transfer options. Some of them will even weed for weed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Beckmansbeach said:


> Some of them will even weed for weed.



Spit my drink up on that one.


----------



## quesoalto (Mar 1, 2018)

Beckmansbeach said:


> I do tons of youth sports. F&M $.15 transfer for the front in white on all different darker color shirts. Only for basketball we have to do some white and some navy prints just because there are so many more team since its fewer kids per team. F&M stock 6” numbers.
> I do the sponsor in white thermosflex vinyl. Matches f&m’s transfer perfectly even “sheen or finish”. Do the sponsors 1.5” tall.
> 
> It takes longer to weed all the sponsors than to print the shirts. Still most cost effective way to do it by far over any transfer options.
> ...



I wast thinking about trying to cut the vinyl for them for the spring season and see how it goes. I can get some pretty cheap vinyl and cut the sponsor names myself. the jerseys already come with a team name on the front and a number on the back. I've got two teenagers at home that could pull off the weeding and wouldn't even have to give them weed! Thanks


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

quesoalto said:


> I've got two teenagers at home that could pull off the weeding and wouldn't even have to give them weed! Thanks



But imagine how fast they would get it done if you did



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Beckmansbeach said:


> But imagine how fast they would get it done if you did


Super slow motion?


----------

